# Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo Cigar Review - Not great



## joncaputo

Starts out with promise. Creamy notes and a bitterness that turns into a licorice but then degrades into paper and cream. No spice to speak off.....

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Royal Vintage Torpedo Cigar Review - Not great


----------



## meatcake

wow this is surprising? I have a friend at work that swears by these. I guess to each his own, we all have different tastes.


----------



## Abilash

Nice Cigar, but the Cohiba 1966 is best Cigar ever!


----------



## Abilash

The Cigars lacks spice and I to me it was a little too creamy, thumbs down for this one.


----------

